# PEN PRESSURE NOT WORKING CS6



## Sandyjas (May 2, 2019)

If I delete my preferences in Photoshop CS6 ver 13.0.5 x64 Camera Raw 8.1.0.43 (Pen Pressure is not working, I get the triangle! on Pen Pressure, Pen Tilt, and Stylus Wheel) will I also delete any of my brushes I have made up and saved? I have an 21.5” iMac desktop bought in 2013 and am running OSX 10.8.4.  CS6 was bought as a standalone DVD in 2013 from an Apple Store.  I still have the DVD and packaging and printed sales slip and register receipt. 

 I’m operating Photoshop brush dynamics, but don’t have a good hold on everything that is going on.  I’m learning, I have Martin Evening’s Adobe Photoshop CC for Photographers book.  And also other older Photoshop version books.  What I don’t have is a book only for CS6.  I skipped ahead thinking I would be updating!  Also the Internet info, where I have gotten some information on this pressure problem. 

I wouldn’t want to lose my new Photoshop brush presets (if that is what they are called).  But Pen Pressure is not working.  I swear Photoshop was showing that triangle icon at Pen Pressure before my recent addition of a refurbished Wacom Tablet.  Can’t be sure.  My new refurbished tablet is Wacom Intos Art Pen & Touch Tablet Medium bought thru Amazon.  This tablet is only for certain things I might like to do with images and Photoshop.  I realize I can use it for everything and give up my mouse, but I’m acquainted with my mouse and don’t think I want to use the tablet for everything.  So I am really not going to start only painting with the tablet.  It is just for certain things.  I just had the correct driver installed and the triangle is still appearing in Photoshop Pen Pressure, Pen Tilt, and Stylus Wheel. 

I have not deleted my Wacom tablet (or user preferences – I guess the names “tablet preferences” and “user preferences” mean the same thing at Wacom.) preferences yet.  I just bought the tablet and have not had the time to make any preferences, but in testing I have changed a pen button.  So there may be some user preferences in the tablet now.  I tested when the first wrong driver was installed.  I have not changed anything on the Wacom tablet since the new right driver was installed.

Getting ahead of myself.
Photoshop open,   Document open     Brush selected    Brush Pallet window open   “Shape Dynamics” selected and it’s box checked…and still I see the “triangle !” in Jitter  under pen pressure/pen tilt/stylus wheel.  Any Photoshop Preferences to set?
I have no other devices running near the tablet except a battery backup on the floor, which is supplying power to computer.  The tablet & computer are on the desk.  I have wired Internet at home, not Wi-Fi,  It’s never been connected to my Mac.   Wi-Fi is turned off on my Mac, but has been, in long times past, left on.  But I have never had Wi-Fi.  There is Wi-Fi around me in the neighborhood.   I’ve never gone to Safari and turned it on at home (where computer always is) but certain application options have taken me to the Internet and dialog says, not connected to Internet.   

My tablet is connected directly to my computer.   No USB hub, or keyboard/monitor ports, or docking station connecting the tablet.  The wire goes from the tablet to a USB port on back of computer.

I have not as yet reset my Wacom driver preferences.  When I bought my tablet I went to Apple Store to have the correct driver installed.  I was told the right driver to use from Wacom.  At the store the person helping me to install the driver, said that the Wacom site said that this driver version was meant for another OSX and they installed a different driver.  When home I called Wacom and they said the installed driver was wrong and to install the initial version they had told me.  So I went back to store and the correct driver is in my computer for the tablet.  So a driver [the right one] has been installed.  The first wrong driver files I deleted yesterday from my Downloads Folder.  The new right driver was installed last Monday.  (I saved the wrong version files for a time in case the original driver Wacom told me to install did not work. ) The wrong version 6.3.14-2 did seem to work except, again, pen pressure etc.  But I went back and had the right one 6.3.15-3 installed.  And Pen Pressure, etc still shows the triangle with the “!” inside.  [Sorry this is so redundant.]

I do not need Windows Ink turned on because I have a Mac. 
Next information is to try the pen in a different software to see if pressure sensitivity works.  I have no other software to try, unless it is Lightroom 5 ver 5.0 64 bit, Camera Raw 8.1 standalone. I don’t know if I can use Lightroom as a test and I wouldn’t know where in Develop this is located.

I have not as yet deleted my Photoshop preferences, as in opening question.   There is an article by Julieanne Kost – Adobe, May 2015 “Reset PSCS6 Preference File.”  Do I use the opening keystroke method or manually move the file to the desktop and restart Photoshop?  In the manual method, some things are not deleted, just preferences I guess and with keystroke more is deleted.  I have not saved my Photoshop preference file, but have notes on every kind of preference choice (including Color Settings) I have set up with the help of Martin Evening’s book.  I would manually re-select all of them again after the PS preference file is deleted and all choices are again set to default.

I have used Wacom Diagnostics Panel to determine if my pen or hardware is defective.  Proximity said “In.”  Pressure went from 0% - 100%.  That means yes, good to go.  This was done after the right version 6.3.15-3 had been installed.

I would rather not update my OSX  and others because the pen tablet and driver are tied to my operating system version.  If that is an issue.  By now to update my Mac OSX  I would have to update, buy, or go on subscription for everything I have installed on the computer.  I though, am preparing for this in the future, right now.

I’m still at the stage of ticking off the big easier things this could be caused from.  I might have missed something.  That is why I asked the first question at top.  But thought I would run all this by you before I went any further.  Still hoping deleting PS preference file will fix this…

Thank You for any help,

Thank You,

Sandy


----------



## Sandyjas (May 21, 2019)

I will try deleting my Photoshop preferences and get back,

Sandy


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 23, 2019)

That's worth a try Sandy.  It's a tricky one because the software's all very old (2012!), so it won't have been tested with the latest drivers, and Wacom don't appear to offer drivers for 10.8.

If you wanted to test in Lightroom, it's the adjustment brush that would use the pen pressure.


----------



## Sandyjas (Jun 4, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> That's worth a try Sandy.  It's a tricky one because the software's all very old (2012!), so it won't have been tested with the latest drivers, and Wacom don't appear to offer drivers for 10.8.
> 
> If you wanted to test in Lightroom, it's the adjustment brush that would use the pen pressure.


Way late, but Thank You for the tip.  I'll try it!  Just checked this thread for activity, which I thought naught!  Trees down in yard and spring flowers to photo, have yet to work on this.  Thank You for the help again.

Sandy


----------

